# Port Mansfield, Texas Wade Fishing Report; 3/14-3/17/18



## Captain Nathan Beabout (Mar 27, 2007)

The week in Port Mansfield produced great results, but with a strange bite for us. We grinded through a lot of small trout and reds to find keepers. But the keeper trout were from 5# to 8.25#. We fished a variety of water depths, from waist deep to knee deep. We threw Softdine XL's, a range of soft plastics in waist deep water, with the best bites being on plum and anything with white or pearl on it. In the knee deep water it was all topwaters for the bigger fish which made it a lot of fun. 

A big congrats to 17 year old Ryan, who on the first wade of their first day managed to catch his first topwater trout, which turned out to be an 8.25# 30" fish. Not a bad way to start it off. 

My Port Mansfield Trophy Trout books will stay open until the end of April. If you want to upgrade your personal best, or fish the most beautiful water in Texas give me a shout!

2 day minimum required; catch and release only

3 people-$550 per day
4 people-$650 per day
5 people-$750 per day

pictures in order; This group participated in Empty Stringers
8.25#@30"
5#@26"
5.5#@25"
5#@25.5"
6#@27"
4.5#@24"


----------



## fish4food (Feb 11, 2011)

Good job Capt


----------



## Captain Nathan Beabout (Mar 27, 2007)

Thank you, it is always fun watching youngsters learn the ropes.


----------

